# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  πρόγραμμα για διαγράμματα / διαγράμματα ροής σε mac

## tempo

καλημέρα, ψάχνω ένα πρόγραμμα (για macOS) το οποίο να είναι free ή *ακόμη καλύτερα opensource* και να μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να φτιάχνω διαγράμματα / διαγράμματα ροής.
Με μια πρώτη αναζήτηση είδα ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά άλλα θα με βοηθούσε αν κάποιος έχει δουλέψει σε κάποια προγράμματα και έχει γνώμη και άποψη...
ευχαριστώ..

----------

